# MALES of PERC: How large is your penis?



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Don't worry, the poll won't be public.

Give your length when erect. If you are between two inches (say, between 5 and 6 inches) round DOWN.

PLEASE don't lie.


----------



## Messenger Six (Apr 12, 2016)

:laughing: Did Eric Cartman start this thread?


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Messenger Six said:


> :laughing: Did Eric Cartman start this thread?


You want proof? :wink:


----------



## Veggie (May 22, 2011)

10 inches.


----------



## sereneone (Aug 1, 2013)

I am guessing that this is your reverse psychology to get females on PerC to start begging you to send them photos. We are on to your tricks, and you are being watched.

As Confucius said: width, not length. haha


----------



## fleursdetilleul (Dec 21, 2015)

So yours is 7, huh?


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Like a grape.


----------



## Sporadic Aura (Sep 13, 2009)

Roughly 1.5 Siriometers, I'd say.


----------



## Emil (Jul 16, 2015)

You should add MBTI-type to your poll, would be nice to have some correlations. I guess ISFPs have the smallest dicks, but they're one of the best types to make you pretty satisfied in bed.


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

It depends


* *




Sorry :laughing:


----------



## WamphyriThrall (Apr 11, 2011)

5.5 in


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

7.25 inches from pubic bone to tip, 6.25 exposed, 5.25 inch girth.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

There isn't an option for 14 inches? oh well, I guess I can't vote then....


----------



## Mange (Jan 9, 2011)

About an inch maybe? Idk I've never measured it.


----------



## Miniblini (Jun 4, 2014)

xrx said:


> About an inch maybe? Idk I've never measured it.


No way, you are definitely 8+. You got mad swag to back it up!

hello! <3 whatever Tapatalk!


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

I can muster a solid 6''. 5'' if I'm thinking about something else.

Randy Marsh covers what matters:


----------



## Privy (Jan 10, 2016)

Emil said:


> You should add MBTI-type to your poll, would be nice to have some correlations. I guess ISFPs have the smallest dicks, but they're one of the best types to make you pretty satisfied in bed.


LOL!

*well.*


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I don't know. I've never really measured it. Average, I'm sure.


----------



## Kerik_S (Aug 26, 2015)

As big as you want me to be, bb


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

@Drunk Parrot breaks your scale at 12 inches. I would know.


----------

